# Bees in a tree



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

With a chain saw, cut the tree at least 6 feet above the entrance and 2 feet below. If the tree is hollow where you made the cut above the entrance, use a light to see where the comb starts. Keep cutting short pieces off untill you get within a couple of inches of the comb. Then do the same on the lower end. If you can see how the comb is attached, carefully make a cut along the log from end to end. Roll it over and do the same to the other side, cutting the log into halves. I like to do that with a sledge hammer and a couple of splitting wedges instead of the saw. Doesn't irritate the bees as much. Of course, smoke them before you start splitting the log. Have a queen cage handy just in case you do see her, and get her in for safekeeping. Good luck getting her, tho! Stick the cage in the hive body, tie in brood comb and pollen/honey comb from the log.

Good Luck.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

how do you tie in the brood comb and honey, will they move the brood over to the frames.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

scokat said:


> how do you tie in the brood comb and honey, will they move the brood over to the frames.


 Use empty frames. Trim the brood comb and pollen/honey comb to fit inside your frames, then wrap with string to hold them in. Some beeks use large rubber bands. No, they can't move brood.

Check out the feral comb frames in the Build it Yourself section on the home page. They work great for this if you have some already built.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Work slowly with a bee vac,removing comb and sucking bees.The Q is usually on the last comb but not always.
Start early in the morning when it's still cool.
It's also helpful to make all your cuts the night before.


----------

